
Silicon Valley’s Crisis of Conscience - fortran77
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/08/26/silicon-valleys-crisis-of-conscience
======
mjfl
> “This isn’t a place,” a staffer told me while rolling a joint on a piece of
> rough-hewn garden furniture. “It’s a diaspora, a guiding light out of our
> collective darkness, an arrow pointing us toward the best way to be fully
> human.”

People who speak this way should be rounded up and executed.

------
fortran77
It's really hard to take some of these execs seriously. They don't think
tried-and-true principles of management apply to them anymore.

